# Jumping up and down over prospective new source



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So I finally got around to calling a local meat place/slaughter house. My mom picked up my meat order for me this morning (which is like the middle of the night for me since I work overnights) and I looked at the receipt. They charged me MORE this time without telling me. ARGH. SO mad. So I decided it was time to call around. I called this one place. I had no idea they slaughtered. They will sell me animal heads and pork/lamb/goat tripe. I am ECSTATIC. I have looked high and low trying to find a place. They woman I talked to answered some questions but then she handed the phone over to the guy who slaughters. I can even get trachea. I just have to write them a letter stating I will not eat this myself (for their health inspectors). 

I will post pics whenever I actually buy stuff from them. They have certain slaughter days and I have certain paycheck days. When the moons align, these two shall meet. 


Now my problem will be going back to sleep. I am on a meat finders high. LOL. I knew you guys would understand this feeling. So I had to get it out of my system. 

Oh and the good thing is they are really close to where I live. Here I am, looking high and low for a place and they were right under my nose. Pffft. 

Later gators!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay!!

And wtf is with the place charging you more? That's strange


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's so cool. your dogs will be in heaven


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

You are lucky! The meat markets I've tried to talk to around here are all too scared of being sued/fined to save me any goodies. So they are disposed of  . Such a waste. I wish they would let me write a letter, I promise no human is going to eat anything....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> You are lucky! The meat markets I've tried to talk to around here are all too scared of being sued/fined to save me any goodies. So they are disposed of  . Such a waste. I wish they would let me write a letter, I promise no human is going to eat anything....


Have you asked if a notorized letter would work?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Have you asked if a notorized letter would work?


No, they seemed pretty adamant that they were too afraid of getting into trouble to give me anything. But I will remember the notarized letter idea for next time. Would be super easy for me to get one, I know a ton of notaries.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

shellbell said:


> No, they seemed pretty adamant that they were too afraid of getting into trouble to give me anything. But I will remember the notarized letter idea for next time. Would be super easy for me to get one, I know a ton of notaries.


Same happened to me. They had it. I just couldn't get it unless they bleached it first.



Sprocket said:


> Yay!!
> 
> And wtf is with the place charging you more? That's strange


This happened me to as well. They forgot to mention they raised some of their prices as I was paying for my order.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What I have learned from this is to CALL CALL CALL. I hate rejection and while I CAN be outgoing, I get defeated pretty easily. You can't be like this if you are determined to find meat sources. SO if you are having problems, just keep trying. Call around. Tell everyone you know. Don't give up.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Good luck. I think that is fairly typical in life, ie you have been searching high and low for raw meat sources and then find one right on your doorstep.
I recently found a business card for a butcher where I didn't even think there were any shops. They don't advertise and only sell to certain businesses ie it's not a retail outlet more a wholesaler, but the chap said when I am ready to give him a call and he will undercut anyone else.
He doesn't know yet that the meat will be for us and my dog and if I smile sweetly he may even give me some scraps/bones that he wouldn't normally sell.
I reckon if you don't ask, you don't get.
ps. local organic butcher, where I am a regular was advertising brisket bones for $1 each so I complained and said "you never used to charge that much Simon" and he whispered to me, "depends on who serves you (wink wink)", so I said "can I please have a bag of brisket bones" so he sold me a bag for $1.50, admittedly there were only 6 in there, but still, I think it was a fair score.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

What place is this?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thoma's slaughter I plan on stopping there on my next days off and buying some goat heads and arranging to pick up tripe and maybe trachea and lung when they slaughter again.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They didn't give me prices yet so I am hoping they are fair.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So Pennsylvania is expecting a huge snow storm. I haven't gotten any snow here but counties surrounding me have. So, as a precaution, I am staying in today. But my enthusiasm for finding and buying raw meat is not. I made some calls today to arrange pick up dates. I have Ren and Stimpy's Happy Happy Joy Joy stuck in my head. LOL

I called a place that is going to sell me unskinned? liver for 0.25 a pound so I ordered 50 lbs. He will call me when he has that much ready. I called another place (much closer) that will have trachea, lung, tripe and goat heads ready for me Wednesday afternoon. I don't know if the prices are fair because I have never bought these things before. He is not going to clean the tripe (barf) but I will take it anyways. I wonder how large cow tripe is? Hmm. 

You bet your sweet @$$ I will be posting pics of the goodies when I get them. I can't wait.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh great. Snow in May practically! And Duke is snowed in in Maryland! This is crazy

Anyway, what places are those?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you gone to Wrights? That's the other place.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh the places up there. I'll have to check them out. They're about an hour from me probably. But for live for a quarter a pound I'll have to check it out!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah its a forty minute drive for me but its such a good deal. Thats why I am buying so much. We don't go through organ very quickly like muscle meats so 50 pounds should last a while.


----------

